

Julia style string literal interpolation in R - yarapavan
http://www.juliabloggers.com/julia-style-string-literal-interpolation-in-r/
Original Post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.econometricsbysimulation.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;julia-style-string-literal.html
======
yarapavan
Original Post: [http://www.econometricsbysimulation.com/2014/10/julia-
style-...](http://www.econometricsbysimulation.com/2014/10/julia-style-string-
literal.html)

